

Ancient Roman Water Networks Made the Empire Vulnerable - diodorus
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/ancient-roman-water-networks-made-empire-vulnerable-180953679

======
toastedzergling
I was really hoping this article was going to discuss how Rome was somehow
more open or prone to invasions due to their water networks. Instead, I was
treated to the fairly unexciting conclusion of Rome traded a lot, causing its
various regions to be interdependent, therefore _possibly_ vulnerable because
of additional risks inherent in relying on a trade network to supply your city
with food.

~~~
marianminds
The article has so little to do with ancient history it's staggering. It's the
"conceptual drought modelling" equivalent of a woodworker trying to drum up
attention for his range of kitchen cabinets by saying "they're the kinds of
cabinet I think Justin Bieber would like".

